

Show HN: cdnjs - RSS & Atom feeds for new JavaScript libraries - ryankirkman

Hey guys,<p>Now that we host over 300 libraries and regularly receive  updates from the community we have added an rss/atom feed for cdnjs.com that keeps you up to date with the latest library additions and updates.<p>The feed is located at http://cdnjs.com/rss.xml and http://cdnjs.com/atom.xml<p>Try the feed here: 
http://feedreader.com/myfeeds/add.html#url=http%3A%2F%2Fcdnjs.com%2Frss.xml<p>If you have any feedback or suggestions we'd love to hear about it over at https://github.com/cdnjs/cdnjs/issues. Thanks to everyone who contributes and CloudFlare for hosting the service.
======
Concours
Cool, thanks for sharing, I was juts checking it and have generated an
extended feed (using <https://www.feedsapi.org> ) with the full code delivered
to my reader and my email inbox, here's the link: <http://goo.gl/UGfK3> OR the
longer version
[http://www.feedsapi.org/fetch.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcdnjs.com...](http://www.feedsapi.org/fetch.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcdnjs.com%2Frss.xml&key=8&hash=f7d8ce419b76a059d68502487c15b845ab017a7b&email=&max=10&links=preserve&exc=)

------
balupton
Very cool. Now we just need a service on top that will filter it out for just
the libraries we care about! Will be perfect for staying up to date with all
the libraries!

